# Wine & F.E.A.R

## kurak

Witam, probuje emulowac F.E.A.R'a, no i sie odpala, z tym ze tylko filmiki w intro, gdy nacisne dowolny klawisz to sie wylacza automatycznie dajac takie cos : 

```

(...)

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_Issue (0x15c9e8) : Unhandled query type 0x8

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData (0x15c9e8) : type 0x8, Partial stub

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_Issue (0x15c9e8) : Unhandled query type 0x8

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData (0x15c9e8) : type 0x8, Partial stub

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_Issue (0x15c9e8) : Unhandled query type 0x8

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData (0x15c9e8) : type 0x8, Partial stub

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_Issue (0x15c9e8) : Unhandled query type 0x8

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData (0x15c9e8) : type 0x8, Partial stub

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_Issue (0x15c9e8) : Unhandled query type 0x8

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_GetData (0x15c9e8) : type 0x8, Partial stub

fixme:d3d:IWineD3DQueryImpl_Issue (0x15c9e8) : Unhandled query type 0x8

wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address 0x483de4 (thread 0009), starting debugger...

Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00483de4).

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b

 EIP:00483de4 ESP:0033f59c EBP:00564f3c EFLAGS:00210246(   - 00      -RIZP1)

 EAX:00000000 EBX:00000006 ECX:00564c7c EDX:0054cdd0

 ESI:1018af10 EDI:00000004

Stack dump:

0x0033f59c:  10043027 00000000 10187ef8 100755a0

0x0033f5ac:  00000001 00000000 1007b4d8 00000001

0x0033f5bc:  00000004 10187ef8 10076c5c 00000006

0x0033f5cc:  00000001 00000009 10187ef8 10076ea2

0x0033f5dc:  40400000 10187ef8 00000024 10187ef8

0x0033f5ec:  100783e3 00000000 10187ef8 10079ac4

Backtrace:

=>1 0x00483de4 in fear (+0x83de4) (0x00564f3c)

  2 0x00564f3c in fear (+0x164f3c) (0x0055624c)

  3 0x004f3650 in fear (+0xf3650) (0x004f3640)

  4 0xccccc300 (0x55627cb8)

  5 0x00000000 (0x00000000)

0x00483de4: movl        0x0(%eax),%eax

Modules:

Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (112 modules)

PE      370000-37f000   Deferred        gamedatabase

PE      380000-387000   Deferred        stringeditruntime

PE      390000-3c6000   Deferred        cli5a3.tmp

PE      3d0000-400000   Deferred        snddrv

PE      400000-d98000   Export          fear

PE      da0000-fef000   Deferred        d3dx9_27

PE      1f40000-1f70000 Deferred        eax

PE      2080000-210a000 Deferred        l3codeca

PE      10000000-101b2000       Deferred        gam108.tmp

PE      18000000-18038000       Deferred        binkw32

ELF     7b5d7000-7b5ed000       Deferred        imaadp32<elf>

  \-PE  7b5e0000-7b5ed000       \               imaadp32

ELF     7bf00000-7bf03000       Deferred        <wine-loader>

ELF     7c197000-7c19d000       Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2

PE      7c340000-7c396000       Deferred        msvcr71

PE      7c3a0000-7c41b000       Deferred        msvcp71

ELF     7c56b000-7c5b4000       Deferred        dsound<elf>

  \-PE  7c570000-7c5b4000       \               dsound

ELF     7cd35000-7cd49000       Deferred        avicap32<elf>

  \-PE  7cd40000-7cd49000       \               avicap32

ELF     7cd49000-7cd68000       Deferred        devenum<elf>

  \-PE  7cd50000-7cd68000       \               devenum

ELF     7cd68000-7cd7c000       Deferred        lz32<elf>

  \-PE  7cd70000-7cd7c000       \               lz32

ELF     7cd7c000-7cd95000       Deferred        version<elf>

  \-PE  7cd80000-7cd95000       \               version

ELF     7cd95000-7cdaf000       Deferred        dxdiagn<elf>

  \-PE  7cda0000-7cdaf000       \               dxdiagn

ELF     7cf45000-7cf79000       Deferred        uxtheme<elf>

  \-PE  7cf50000-7cf79000       \               uxtheme

ELF     7cf79000-7cf8e000       Deferred        midimap<elf>

  \-PE  7cf80000-7cf8e000       \               midimap

ELF     7d202000-7d21a000       Deferred        msacm32<elf>

  \-PE  7d210000-7d21a000       \               msacm32

ELF     7d21a000-7d256000       Deferred        wineoss<elf>

  \-PE  7d220000-7d256000       \               wineoss

ELF     7d256000-7d25b000       Deferred        libxfixes.so.3

ELF     7d25b000-7d267000       Deferred        libxcursor.so.1

ELF     7d267000-7d283000       Deferred        imm32<elf>

  \-PE  7d270000-7d283000       \               imm32

ELF     7d283000-7d287000       Deferred        libxrandr.so.2

ELF     7d287000-7d28a000       Deferred        libxinerama.so.1

ELF     7d5c4000-7d652000       Deferred        winex11<elf>

  \-PE  7d5d0000-7d652000       \               winex11

ELF     7d6bc000-7d82e000       Deferred        libxml2.so.2

ELF     7d82e000-7d866000       Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1

ELF     7d866000-7d884000       Deferred        libz.so.1

ELF     7d884000-7d935000       Deferred        libfreetype.so.6

ELF     7d936000-7d940000       Deferred        libxrender.so.1

ELF     7d949000-7da09000       Deferred        comctl32<elf>

  \-PE  7d950000-7da09000       \               comctl32

ELF     7da09000-7da61000       Deferred        shlwapi<elf>

  \-PE  7da20000-7da61000       \               shlwapi

ELF     7da61000-7db4e000       Deferred        shell32<elf>

  \-PE  7da70000-7db4e000       \               shell32

ELF     7db4e000-7dbb3000       Deferred        msvcrt<elf>

  \-PE  7db60000-7dbb3000       \               msvcrt

ELF     7dbb3000-7dbdf000       Deferred        ws2_32<elf>

  \-PE  7dbc0000-7dbdf000       \               ws2_32

ELF     7dbdf000-7dbf9000       Deferred        wsock32<elf>

  \-PE  7dbf0000-7dbf9000       \               wsock32

ELF     7dbf9000-7dc91000       Deferred        oleaut32<elf>

  \-PE  7dc10000-7dc91000       \               oleaut32

ELF     7dc91000-7dd1b000       Deferred        winmm<elf>

  \-PE  7dca0000-7dd1b000       \               winmm

ELF     7dd1b000-7dd39000       Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>

  \-PE  7dd20000-7dd39000       \               iphlpapi

ELF     7dd39000-7dd8d000       Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>

  \-PE  7dd50000-7dd8d000       \               rpcrt4

ELF     7dd8d000-7de22000       Deferred        ole32<elf>

  \-PE  7dda0000-7de22000       \               ole32

ELF     7de22000-7de5d000       Deferred        dinput<elf>

  \-PE  7de30000-7de5d000       \               dinput

ELF     7de5d000-7de75000       Deferred        dinput8<elf>

  \-PE  7de60000-7de75000       \               dinput8

ELF     7de75000-7debc000       Deferred        advapi32<elf>

  \-PE  7de80000-7debc000       \               advapi32

ELF     7debc000-7df4e000       Deferred        gdi32<elf>

  \-PE  7ded0000-7df4e000       \               gdi32

ELF     7df4e000-7e085000       Deferred        user32<elf>

  \-PE  7df70000-7e085000       \               user32

ELF     7e0e8000-7e0f3000       Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1

ELF     7e1d4000-7e1d6000       Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1

ELF     7e1d6000-7ea5c000       Deferred        libglcore.so.1

ELF     7ea5c000-7ea62000       Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6

ELF     7ea62000-7eb27000       Deferred        libglu.so.1

ELF     7eb27000-7ebb3000       Deferred        libgl.so.1

ELF     7ebb3000-7ecea000       Deferred        libx11.so.6

ELF     7ecea000-7ecfd000       Deferred        libxext.so.6

ELF     7ecfd000-7ed03000       Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1

ELF     7ed03000-7ed20000       Deferred        libice.so.6

ELF     7ed20000-7ed2a000       Deferred        libsm.so.6

ELF     7ed2a000-7ede3000       Deferred        wined3d<elf>

  \-PE  7ed40000-7ede3000       \               wined3d

ELF     7ede3000-7ee0d000       Deferred        d3d9<elf>

  \-PE  7edf0000-7ee0d000       \               d3d9

ELF     7ee0d000-7ef27000       Deferred        kernel32<elf>

  \-PE  7ee30000-7ef27000       \               kernel32

ELF     7ef27000-7ef3d000       Deferred        libnsl.so.1

ELF     7ef3d000-7ef45000       Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2

ELF     7ef45000-7ef57000       Deferred        libresolv.so.2

ELF     7ef59000-7ef7e000       Deferred        libm.so.6

ELF     7ef7e000-7f000000       Deferred        ntdll<elf>

  \-PE  7ef90000-7f000000       \               ntdll

ELF     b7d70000-b7d74000       Deferred        libxau.so.6

ELF     b7d76000-b7d7a000       Deferred        libdl.so.2

ELF     b7d7a000-b7ea2000       Deferred        libc.so.6

ELF     b7ea2000-b7eb9000       Deferred        libpthread.so.0

ELF     b7eb9000-b7ec3000       Deferred        libnss_files.so.2

ELF     b7ec3000-b7ecd000       Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2

ELF     b7ecd000-b7fde000       Deferred        libwine.so.1

ELF     b7fdf000-b7ffb000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2

Threads:

process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)

0000000a

        0000000b    0

00000008 (D) Z:\multimedia\FEAR\FEAR.exe

        00000012    0

        00000010    0

        0000000e   15

        0000000c    0

        00000009    0 <==
```

moze mi ktos pomoc z tym, bo nie mam specjalnie doswiadczenia z wine i emulacja gier, emulowalem Delta Force i dzialalo, z tym ze grafika nie byla tak dobra jak na windzie. 

Pozdrawiam:)

----------

## wodzik

jak masz winde to daj se luz z emulacja gier. potrzeba na to znacznie mocniejszego kompa niz do samej gry i dziala, albo i nie.

----------

## Zwierzak

Wpierw poszukaj po wszystkich mozliwych stronach, nie koniecznie zwiazanych z gentoo (w ten sposob udalo mi sie uruchomic Gothic II)

A z emulacja nie jest tak zle. Wlasnie ten wspominany Gothic II dziala dokladnie z tymi samymi ustawieniami, a wydajnosc jest nawet lepsza

----------

## wodzik

a udalo ci sie moze odpalic gothica 1? mam oryginała z CDA i jakos nie moge go zmusic do pracy.

----------

## Zwierzak

Czytalem ze z Gothic I jest duzo wiecej problemow pomimo, ze to ten sam silnik ale jest starsza. Poza tym i tak Gothic II jest bardzo latwy do zawieszenia i dzieje sie to nawet na cedega. Choc osobiscie na 8 uruchomien wywalil sie tylko 2 razy.

----------

## kurak

Jakbym mial winde to nie meczylbym sie:) mi sie wydaje ze to moze byc cos powiazane z directx'em, bo przy Delta Force grafika nie byla tak dobra jak pod winda, co do kompa, to nie jest az taki zly zeby nie wyrobil.  :Smile:  sadze ze core 2 duo 2.10 ghz poradzi sobie z tym  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Czytałem na rożnych stronach i na razie nie potrafi z nim sobie poradzić nawet Cedega, więc na razie na pewno nie będzie działać. Poza tym nie wiem czy jest to gra napisana na OpenGl czy DirectX (mnie jakoś wydawało się, że jest to ogl)

----------

## kurak

wiem ze FEAR jest pod DirectXa.. da sie jakos to wspomodz?

----------

## Zwierzak

Z tego co czytałem na Googlach, jedynym rozwiązaniem jest: zainstalować Windowsa. A szkoda.

----------

## kurak

szkoda, bo gra jest niekiepska.. trzeba poszukac jakiejs innej, widzialem w portage soldier of fortune, cos podobnego.. ale to nie to...

----------

